# Question on jigheads?



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

So i'm trying to find a specific type jighead. I'm wanting a football head jig, with no collar, and no twist coil thing like the shakey head jigs come on. I haven't been able to find anything like this. I'm wanting them for my walleye jigs i've been working on. So I got to thinking on a couple options since I can't find exactly what i'm wanting....

Option 1, Get a regular football jig with regular collar, Like this...






Cut the collar off using snips(pretty easy as i've already tested on a few). I'm on wondering how much weight that removes by cutting off that collar? Any guesses? :-k 


Option 2, Get a shakey head football jig with the twist coil, Like this...





Just snip off the twist coil. Then the only problem i've found with these, is that the hooks tend to be a little bigger with the regular shakey head jigs....largest i'm wanting is 2/0...and these come with 3/0 on a 1/4oz jig, and 4/0 on 3/8oz jigs. 


You guys know anywhere I might find something like i'm looking for? #-o


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2009)

i'm not sure of jigs because I haven't looked at them... but you can also melt that collar with a lighter. I found out the hard way on my shakey head jigs when I was painting them.

Have you looked at tacklewarehouse.com? you can see all of thier jigs and they might have what you're looking for


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> i'm not sure of jigs because I haven't looked at them... but you can also melt that collar with a lighter. I found out the hard way on my shakey head jigs when I was painting them.
> 
> Have you looked at tacklewarehouse.com? you can see all of thier jigs and they might have what you're looking for



I've looked everywhere I can think of and haven't been able to find them. All of them either have the collar, or the twist coil thing. #-o


----------



## Brine (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&User_ID=5478948&st=3298&st2=63977860&st3=64597165&Product_ID=2657&CATID=111


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

Brine said:


> https://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&User_ID=5478948&st=3298&st2=63977860&st3=64597165&Product_ID=2657&CATID=111



That's a regular ball head, not a football head.


----------



## Brine (Feb 5, 2009)

Step on it. :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2009)

you could try to find someone who pours the shaky heads, and have them pour some without the hitch hiker thing.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

slim357 said:


> you could try to find someone who pours the shaky heads, and have them pour some without the hitch hiker thing.



Yeah, Thats what i'm wanting to do, but I know the "do-it" molds are designed to be used with a 3/0-4/0 hook, which is too big for what I want. Still talking with a few people though. If nothing else i'll just resort to the regular football jigs, and cut the collars off. #-o


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn didnt even think of what size you needed, most shaky heads use larger hooks, so you might just have to go for cutting them down.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2009)

Walmart has some shakey head jigs (don't know about football heads) that don't have the lead kickers.. they have some wire attached through the eye - you could just cut that wire off and get what you need.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Walmart has some shakey head jigs (don't know about football heads) that don't have the lead kickers.. they have some wire attached through the eye - you could just cut that wire off and get what you need.




Any idea what brand those are?


----------



## Brine (Feb 5, 2009)

Bubba said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > you could try to find someone who pours the shaky heads, and have them pour some without the hitch hiker thing.
> ...



This says it's designed for 1/0 thru 5/0 Gammys
https://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://image.basspro.com/images/images2/Lago/1441908_i-538114-i-t.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_97946_100011003_100000000_100011000_100-11-3&usg=__nbKdp97EUKeYod6pdBaWVWXCfTY=&h=100&w=100&sz=4&hl=en&start=297&um=1&tbnid=JBA0vdT2vXV4LM:&tbnh=82&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfootball%2Bjig%26start%3D288%26ndsp%3D18%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

Brine said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > slim357 said:
> ...



Yes, But the smaller sizes(1/16 and 1/8 ounce) ones are designed for the smaller hooks. If you look here, it shows what sizes accept what size hooks...

https://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=264


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Any idea what brand those are?



I think Arkey or Arky head?? ... I don't remember. In my walmart they are mixed in with crappie jigs. Plastic cases with red and yellow lables


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 5, 2009)

Try the link below for some custom jigs. They have the wire screw, which can be cutoff, but the jig heads are only $0.85 each:

https://www.custombassfishinglures.com/index.php/custom-jigs-and-shaky-heads-2

Contact the maker and he may be able to pour what you want. You guys that visit the BPS Forum may recognize his screen name as Gman (one of the moderators over there).


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Try the link below for some custom jigs. They have the wire screw, which can be cutoff, but the jig heads are only $0.85 each:
> 
> https://www.custombassfishinglures.com/index.php/custom-jigs-and-shaky-heads-2




Those have 4/0 hooks. #-o


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 5, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Try the link below for some custom jigs. They have the wire screw, which can be cutoff, but the jig heads are only $0.85 each:
> ...




Didn't pay any attention to hook size, just listing the site as a possible source to have some custom jig heads poured. :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 5, 2009)

buy a little grind wheel for drill and grind the collar off(or snip it off)


----------



## Bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

shamoo said:


> buy a little grind wheel for drill and grind the collar off(or snip it off)



Yeah, If all else fails thats what i'm gonna do. Its just gonna take some time to do probably 50+ jigheads. :shock:


----------

